# Howie Do It!



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, I ♥ this show. 
Clearly I stink at life. 

Anybody else?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

You *stink* at life?


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, the phrase is actually another s word, but some people find that word offensive, so I didn't want to use it. 
It's like the g-rated version: "Man, that stinks!" or "Man, that S----!"

But the words mean the same thing, and that is, I am lame, as evidenced by my not only admitting that I like a Howie Mandel show that is not _Bobby's World_, but my starting a thread about one!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, so the rest of us *don't* stink at life? Jessi, be kinder to yourself. We are all in the process and it's often difficult.

BTW, I like Howie too.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 3, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Anybody else?



I have only seen the commericials. I should say, I am thankful to have own seen the commercials, though I wish I hadn't even seen that much. It looks like it will be just one more really dumb way to fill television time. Re-runs of _Baywatch_ would be a more productive use of time.


----------



## DonP (Apr 4, 2009)

Jessi what brought this on?? 

Seems like it is in the air. Sarah was not feeling well then, then another one posts he is sinning, and then another says she has no fiends and another has a pity party. 

I think Satan must be after us. Lets all pray for each other a lot this evening.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 4, 2009)

OK OK OK. Sorry for concerning anyone. I was not saying that I really do stink at life, BUT that I am lame for watching, liking, and then POSTING about a dumb Howie Mandel show! I wasn't really being hard on myself. I wasn't under attack. I don't know if it is a generational thing, but I was just using a phrase to describe how pathetic my TV watching was and wanted to know if anyone else liked the show. 
Thank you guys, sincerely, for the kind words and concern. 
MODS, can you move this to coffee shop, please?


----------



## TimV (Apr 4, 2009)

I doubt many here felt concern, and I felt no need to pray for your concerning this. And in addition, me and my sons like to watch The Justice League cartoons, and we all get really into them, and discuss them afterwards.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't care much for Howie. Beside, we have just finished going through a seven box DVD set of _The Sopranos_. Never saw it on TV. It has taken virtually all our TV time for several weeks.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 4, 2009)

TimV said:


> I doubt many here felt concern, and I felt no need to pray for your concerning this. And in addition, me and my sons like to watch The Justice League cartoons, and we all get really into them, and discuss them afterwards.



Well, I know there was at least some concern, so I wanted to explain myself here instead of responding just to them, in case others were concerned too!

I don't even know what the Justice League cartoons are, so you guys must really have bad taste!


----------



## TimV (Apr 4, 2009)

It's really cool. Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, Green Lantern and a few others team up to save the world from monsters and aliens. We rent the DVDs of every episode ever made and watch for hours.


----------

